# Flu season



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> My homemade brew is similar Jaws except the nitequil, that's insane.
> 
> I just do 3 oz whiskey heated up, lemon juice and honey. Works wonders for the sore throat part.


Puss. Lol

Get you three fingers of Quill butter cup you be fine to work tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

drink a lot of water and take cold suppressants.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> Getting sick ain’t like it used to be, as I get older the symptoms get worse.


Alcohol's a great disinfectant. I haven't had more than the odd sniffle in years. :laughing:

Joking aside, these days I often go a year or two between colds. I could probably count on my fingers how many times I've had anything more serious in my life. 

Of course, when our kids were in school, the whole fam damily went through one cold after another. Now the grandkids are in school. Probably a second wave coming. :sad:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm on day four of the cramps and body aches.

Supposed to drive everyone to Massachusetts tomorrow but I think they are going without me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> I've had a stomach flu since Sunday morning at 4 am.
> 
> I haven't accomplished a damn thing.
> 
> ...


What about 25,000 RPM? :whistling

Flu sucks. Not much can be done. Anti Virals from your doc.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> I'm on day four of the cramps and body aches.
> 
> Supposed to drive everyone to Massachusetts tomorrow but I think they are going without me.


:w00t:










*Feel better soon.*


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Robie said:


> I'm on day four of the cramps and body aches.


On the bright side, you don't have to deal with that every month. :laughing:

Get better, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But....you don't hear me bitchin' about going up and down a few stairs....:whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Welp, Jaws I'm happy to say the nitequil wasn't needed. The Florida brew worked in combination of forcing myself to stay hot all night and sweat. The fever kicked it's ass. Fever finally broke a couple hours ago, now I just smell bad and have to take a shower before work:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> But....you don't hear me bitchin' about going up and down a few stairs....:whistling


16 stairs each way. Up and down about 3 dozen times in the day carrying who know what. It's really the thrust squats of working off the floor that get me. 

If I bring a table of sorts it'd be better. But that's just more trips up and down the stairs to get it in and then out again.

Leave me alone, I'm happy when I *****. :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Robie said:


> But....you don't hear me bitchin' about going up and down a few stairs....:whistling




Feeling better Robie? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

NYgutterguy said:


> Feeling better Robie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep thinking I am and then boom....the cramp attacks come back.

Body is still achy but that comes and goes also.

So to answer....not sure.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> 16 stairs each way. Up and down about 3 dozen times in the day carrying who know what. It's really the thrust squats of working off the floor that get me.
> 
> If I bring a table of sorts it'd be better. But that's just more trips up and down the stairs to get it in and then out again.
> 
> Leave me alone, I'm happy when I *****. :laughing:


I'm just remembering a post you made about why you hate vacation...because you have to carry luggage in and out of the car 4 times and it was exhausting...

I shan't mention it again....this year.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It wasn't vacation. It was camping. Take the tools out of the truck. Put all the camping stuff in. Drive down. Take all the camping stuff out and set up. I'd stay the weekend. Go back home. Put all the tools in the truck. Work the week. Take all the tools out of the truck and drive back down to the campground. Finish the weekend. Pack all the camping stuff in the truck. Go home, take it all out of the truck. Go to the shop and put all the tools back in the truck.

That sucked.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't take the tools out of the truck. Just hitch up to yer 80' trailer, haul it there and relax.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

The flu knocked me on my butt the entire week. It has been many YEARS since I have used a sick day, but I used 4 this week. A few of the days I woke up only long enough to go to the bathroom. Today was the first time I tried to eat. 

It totally whooped me...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> It wasn't vacation. It was camping. Take the tools out of the truck. Put all the camping stuff in. Drive down. Take all the camping stuff out and set up. I'd stay the weekend. Go back home. Put all the tools in the truck. Work the week. Take all the tools out of the truck and drive back down to the campground. Finish the weekend. Pack all the camping stuff in the truck. Go home, take it all out of the truck. Go to the shop and put all the tools back in the truck.
> 
> That sucked.


You know...there are people in China who can't go camping.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wish I was in China then.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> It wasn't vacation. It was camping. Take the tools out of the truck. Put all the camping stuff in. Drive down. Take all the camping stuff out and set up. I'd stay the weekend. Go back home. Put all the tools in the truck. Work the week. Take all the tools out of the truck and drive back down to the campground. Finish the weekend. Pack all the camping stuff in the truck. Go home, take it all out of the truck. Go to the shop and put all the tools back in the truck.
> 
> That sucked.


Cali got tired of his dog in his car, so he bought him one for that purpose... sounds like you need yourself a "recreational vehicle"... problem solved... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Fluids, soups so the stomach and system doesn't have to work too hard but the main thing is mega dosing vitamin C. If I get on it early I can kick its' butt in one or two days.


----------

